# f/s two NOS Delta Rocket-Rays



## axionlmtd (Dec 9, 2006)

topic
$175 each for 315 for the pair (or best offer)

PM me with offers


----------



## axionlmtd (Dec 13, 2006)

lower prices to gain interest


----------

